# Picking up my new EPS 09 next week!



## nicensleazy (Aug 3, 2008)

Picking up my new EPS next week and can't wait. It was a tough decision, either going for a Prince or the EPS, but the EPS won my heart! I already have a Paris so I thought the EPS would be a good partner. The quality of these frames and workmanship is just outstanding. I love the attention to details and paint work. I also feel that Colnago use a better construction method of frame building then Pinarello.


----------



## sabre104 (Dec 14, 2006)

Who ya getting it from ?


----------



## onefour02 (Jan 7, 2009)

i cant wait to see it too!


----------



## corky (Feb 5, 2005)

you've had long enough.......cough 'em up!

show me the money..I mean pics!


----------



## onefour02 (Jan 7, 2009)

Pics!


----------



## nicensleazy (Aug 3, 2008)

I'll post some pics next week folks! All I can say, I'm extremely pleased to come over to Colnago from Pinarello, now the EPS keeps good company with my Paris!


----------



## sabre104 (Dec 14, 2006)

You have Paris Hilton ? :yikes:


----------

